# New Orion XTR guts



## GLN305

Figured I would give the new Orion XTRs a shot after reading the reviews in PAS mag. They got here today, so what's the first thing I do...open them up!


XTR5004










XTR 15001


----------



## mSaLL150

Purdy. But the real question: how do they sound?


----------



## GLN305

mSaLL150 said:


> Purdy. But the real question: how do they sound?


They will go in tonight and I'll let you know ASAP!


----------



## GLN305

Well, got them installed this even and after just a quick tune to get in the ballpark, I am pleased. Let's just get this out of the way....the XTR15001 has more power than my four Fi Audi X series 10's could ever take and it's clean and accurate power.

The XTR5004 is also a surprise. I thought by moving from my Arc KS300.4 to this amp that I would lose a little power. I was wrong, I gained power. I need to do some critical listening before I post my thoughts on overall sound quality, but thus far it seems more ''lively'' than the Arc did. Not sure whether that's good or bad or....maybe a 3 minute tuning session at 4am. Yeah, probably that. Either way I can say I am happy thus far and plan to report back later about them.

Oh, did I say if you want an insane amount of clean power for you subs to get the mono...


----------



## bassfromspace

GLN305 said:


> Well, got them installed this even and after just a quick tune to get in the ballpark, I am pleased. Let's just get this out of the way....the XTR15001 has more power than my four Fi Audi X series 10's could ever take and it's clean and accurate power.
> 
> The XTR5004 is also a surprise. I thought by moving from my Arc KS300.4 to this amp that I would lose a little power. I was wrong, I gained power. I need to do some critical listening before I post my thoughts on overall sound quality, but thus far it seems more ''lively'' than the Arc did. Not sure whether that's good or bad or....maybe a 3 minute tuning session at 4am. Yeah, probably that. Either way I can say I am happy thus far and plan to report back later about them.
> 
> Oh, did I say if you want an insane amount of clean power for you subs to get the mono...


How are you liking the FI's?


----------



## GLN305

bassfromspace said:


> How are you liking the FI's?


With appropriate power they sound great and get surprisingly loud. They are more accurate than my IDQs and blend better as well. I like 'em!


----------



## fish

Is the XTR5004 giving plenty of juice to the Anarchy's? Do you have one or two of these?


----------



## lust4sound

GLN305 said:


> Figured I would give the new Orion XTRs a shot after reading the reviews in PAS mag. They got here today, so what's the first thing I do...open them up!
> 
> 
> XTR5004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XTR 15001


I have a very nice Extreme 900.2 that you can add to that mix. The amp is a solid 9 out of 10 on the outside, looks minty fresh on the inside. This amp sat shelved for the past 8 years and it shows, internals are pristine and the outside is showing 2 small hairline scratches to the black portion of the heatsink. (silver outer, black in the middle) I have traded here before and there are a few reputable members that will vouch. Interested? PLMK..


----------



## GLN305

fish said:


> Is the XTR5004 giving plenty of juice to the Anarchy's? Do you have one or two of these?


One 5004 and it's plenty for the Anarchys....of course more is always better LOL


----------



## spanyerd

GLN305 said:


> With appropriate power they sound great and get surprisingly loud. They are more accurate than my IDQs and blend better as well. I like 'em!


Are you running those four x10's sealed or ported? What box specs?

I just ordered some myself and wanna get started on the box. I hear that they're great sealed or ported. 1.14 net cubes at 32hz each models really well.

Thnx!


----------



## GLN305

spanyerd said:


> Are you running those four x10's sealed or ported? What box specs?
> 
> I just ordered some myself and wanna get started on the box. I hear that they're great sealed or ported. 1.14 net cubes at 32hz each models really well.
> 
> Thnx!


Sealed at 0.5 each, they really do sound good and get loud.


----------



## spanyerd

Good deal. Thnx!


----------



## spanyerd

I just seen your install photos in another thread showing the X10's and previous amps. Fantastic install. Beautiful.

Do the subs go low/deep enough sealed, especially in that small on a box? I didn't model well for me, but I'm still a WinISD noob.

Wonder why there isn't more if a buzz about these, given their unbelievably low price AND Fi's reputation.


----------



## GLN305

spanyerd said:


> I just seen your install photos in another thread showing the X10's and previous amps. Fantastic install. Beautiful.
> 
> Do the subs go low/deep enough sealed, especially in that small on a box? I didn't model well for me, but I'm still a WinISD noob.
> 
> Wonder why there isn't more if a buzz about these, given their unbelievably low price AND Fi's reputation.


They play quite low without issue. I'm kinda confused myself about the lack of popularity as well. I think alot of people may be turned off by the conservative power rating of 250W, they can take more than that easily. Thanks for the install compliments


----------

